# Theory on home made scent elimination spray...



## Poison4504 (Jan 23, 2010)

I have posted this in a different thread but figured i would just start my own to see what a bigger audiance thinks. This is in regards to the composition of some home made scent killer spray.

Ok. So i was talking with a guy at work and we got to thinking of something. If peroxide and baking soda end up nuetralizing each other, why not keep them seperate? If peroxide is a natural oxidizer and eliminates odor, put that mixture on your clothes first. Then use the baking soda mixture (odor absorber) on second. Wouldn't that give you more advantages of each solution? Maybe you could just use the peroxide solution on your hands and skin to eliminate odor and then the baking soda on the clothes.

What do all you guys think. Im not chemist just a guy who probably thinks to much but it seems like this would make sense


----------



## Kyhunter93 (May 16, 2010)

baking soda on your clothes wouldn't work. you'd be white, well I guess it'd work great during the winter..


----------



## KK0605 (Jul 23, 2010)

A solution would not be white, if it was dissolved enough.


----------



## Poison4504 (Jan 23, 2010)

yes you would need to make sure it is dissolved good enough. Either heating it and making sure it is dissolved or just go with the " shake well before using" method


----------



## CarbonTerry (Jan 8, 2003)

The H2O2 is what dissolves the baking soda enabling it to be suspended in the liquid. If you have baking soda settle to the bottom you are either using too much baking soda or not enough H2O2. The addition of soap enables the H2O2 and H2O to mix.


----------



## Poison4504 (Jan 23, 2010)

any more input?


----------



## Kyhunter93 (May 16, 2010)

KK0605 said:


> A solution would not be white, if it was dissolved enough.


He said Baking soda. Baking soda in it's original form, unaltered is a powder, not a solution. Did he not say, use seperately ? Now, if it was a solution, then why wouldn't you just mix the Peroxide with it? It's been proven that it works, don't fix whats not broken. Just my .02


----------



## GLOCKCOP (Oct 7, 2010)

I sounds great in theory but I doubt it would be usable in practice. I would think that once the solution dried, the baking soda would turn back to a white powder. Deer are not accustomed to seeing a white powder puff up in a tree stand. Just MO. Pretty good idea though


----------



## Poison4504 (Jan 23, 2010)

GLOCKCOP said:


> I sounds great in theory but I doubt it would be usable in practice. *I would think that once the solution dried, the baking soda would turn back to a white powder*. Deer are not accustomed to seeing a white powder puff up in a tree stand. Just MO. Pretty good idea though



Yes that is true. 
In my original post i said baking soda mixture. I should have said "a solution" to clarify. Thanks for the input guys.


----------



## markvan (Aug 3, 2008)

I don't know either way....

But I would think that just sprinkling baking soda over your gear in whatever plastic container you store it in would pretty much cover things... and give it time to work so you start with clean clothing.

Then just use whatever scent spray you prefer before getting into the stand....


----------



## huntingfishing (Aug 16, 2010)

> baking soda on your clothes wouldn't work. you'd be white, well I guess it'd work great during the winter..


 im already white


----------



## marson (Dec 27, 2009)

Peroxide will bleach your clothes, won't it?


----------



## ballison90 (Sep 27, 2010)

Dead down wind is cheap enough, and it works, really well


----------



## venisonman (Apr 9, 2004)

ballison90 said:


> Dead down wind is cheap enough, and it works, really well


Code Blue Stealth dust is where its at! Forget liquids. You could probably make the stealth dust too.
I'm guessing it is clay powder and baking soda.......maybe something else?


----------



## nevarrie (Oct 6, 2009)

When I was younger I was taught wipe vinegar all over your skin before getting dressed in clothing that had been stored in cedar or pine boxes. That was from old guys that stalked everything they killed and that was in the wide open space of south west kansas. I never could sneak up on deer they way they could with their recurves.

I have not used the vinegar trick since I got back into hunting last year but I have just made my first batch of "what hunter"(someone on here call it that) and so far it has worked great on my sandals and shoes that you could smell from a crossed the room. I have tried just using baking soda in a box with my shoes before and that helped till I put them on again where as the bonding of the H2O2 and the baking soda seems to help and keep my shoes and my feet smelling better for several days. Sprinkling baking soda over my shoes has never been able to do that before.

I also do not think that the peroxide will last that long on your skin and may not work very well on your clothing. It will help if used in the correct proportions when you wash your clothing to help get rid of anything that will make your clothing smell but spraying it straight on with out diluting it was what my friends did to dye their hair, not what I want to do to my cam. I have not seem what vinegar does to my clothing but if I remember right the smell goes away quickly and helps keep your smell down for a few hours. There is a reason it is used in hygiene productions since it does help balance hormones and deodorize.


----------



## fast706 (Dec 30, 2008)

the new sent lock camo has white in it like the sky line. so whats wrong with a 1/2 box of soda


----------



## mi11z (Sep 24, 2007)

Lmao,


----------



## WabbitSwayer (Aug 10, 2009)

The theory behind baking soda and hydrogen peroxide is it forms sodium percarbonate(chemical reaction-hence the bubbling that occurs). Sodium percarbonate is an oxidizing agent, meaning it renders oxygen atoms freely. By oxidizing other molecules it changes their molecular structure which helps neutralize odors and also remove stains (this is what oxiclean is). It has nothing to do with just suspending baking soda in a solution. If you wanted to do that you could just dissolve some in water, and that would be way less effective than this. The white residue is the sodium percarbonate, not baking soda.


----------



## GrimReap'r (Aug 25, 2010)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sodium_percarbonate 

My guess is you still have alot of baking soda left over in your mixture, you can check this by adding a bit more hydrogen peroxide to a small amount of the mixture if it bubbles that will tell you. 
You will have a baking soda and a sodium percarbonate solution when your done.
No hydrogen peroxide left. (no harm to clothes)
Hydrogen peroxide is unstable and will quickly break down to H and H2O, so if you put hydrogen peroxide on yourself it would not last long (it would kill the germs before it is gone


----------



## Peeping Tom (Aug 9, 2010)

GrimReap'r said:


> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sodium_percarbonate
> 
> My guess is you still have alot of baking soda left over in your mixture, you can check this by adding a bit more hydrogen peroxide to a small amount of the mixture if it bubbles that will tell you.
> You will have a baking soda and a sodium percarbonate solution when your done.
> ...


So if I still bubble do I add more distilled water or peroxide to the batch?


----------



## GrimReap'r (Aug 25, 2010)

I would leave it as a baking soda and a sodium percarbonate solution 
Baking soda is used to remove odor from your refrigerator, could add to the odor removing ability

I bet you could even double the baking soda and hydrogen peroxide to make more sodium percarbonate.
You could call it concentrated, or new and improved, slap a fancy name on it and market it and make millions


----------



## quick94stang (Aug 16, 2009)

"im already white"


----------



## Poison4504 (Jan 23, 2010)

I tried a couple of my ideas and they went ok. WabbitSwayer and GrimReap'r said about the sodium percarbonate solution above and yes i think that makes the most sense and is the easiest in the field. im gonna keep trying stuff and see if i can come up with another game plan


----------

